# What ever happen to the legends of car audio?



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

What ever happen to the legends of car audio?

I know that everyone has different legends, but to me, from my experience in car audio, these are my legends (in no particular order):
Alma Gates
Gary Biggs
Mark Eldridge
Mark Fukuda 
Dave Fishman & Maddog
Wayne Harris
Steve Brown

I’m sure that there are many others, and in no way do I mean to say that these are the best, or that all the others are not as great. What I am saying is these are the names that I held in awe when I was starting out in car audio, and the ones that in my mind were legends- that were the rock stars of the business, and that helped make car audio what it is today.
Does anyone have any information on where these folks are now and what they are doing? I heard that Gary and Mark went to Stillwater, and I know that Dave had his own shop after bouncing around the southeast for a while. I did see that Maddog had a website several years ago, and I thought the Fukuda was with Rockford. I’m pretty sure Wayne is still running dB drag. This is the last that I heard or knew.

Anyway, if anyone has any information on what these “legends” are up to that would be great.

Also, if anyone knows where I can read up on the history of some of the great American manufactures (PPI, JL, Orion, Zapco, RF, US Amps, PG, etc…) that would be great as well. I love reading about the formation and history of these companies.

Thanks,
DJ SPANKY


----------



## passtim (Sep 30, 2009)

They all work for the MAN!!! he he , don't forget about Richard Clark and David Navone.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Maddog a legend? Umm ok, he's a good dude but IMO not a legend. He does home audio now since unique Miami shutdown.
Fish is on the west coast now. He puts stuff out in Facebook every so often.
Gary Biggs works as a rep for Rockford now.
Eldridge I think still is a tech adviser for JL


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Eldridge still competes. He's won MECA World Finals the past 2 years, both in his class and overall.


----------



## spydertune (Sep 9, 2005)

Mike Mineo was always a favorite -

Mike Mineo Iasca 1988 iroc z z28 camaro,Brooklyns best audio - YouTube


----------

